
Advanced Coverage Criteria [pdf] - aamederen
https://www.st.cs.uni-saarland.de/edu/testingdebugging10/slides/04-AdvancedCoverageCriteria.pdf
======
src
The most important concept I learnt about coverage in school was the
subsumption hierarchy. For those interested in more details, the Pezze-Young
book does the best job of explaining these in chapters 12 & 13\.
[http://ix.cs.uoregon.edu/~michal/book/](http://ix.cs.uoregon.edu/~michal/book/)

I'm surprised that in-practice i've seen only the use of statement &
(sometimes) branch coverage being reported. I'd be curious to see if anyone
(outside of aviation) has used any other coverage criteria.

~~~
yoav_hollander
I think this presentation is mainly about implementation-related coverage, and
there are of course many other kinds (not sure if this is what you were asking
about). For instance, in HW design, there is a bigger emphasis on "functional
coverage", i.e. coverage derived from a description of what the Device Under
Test should do, what the inputs look like etc..

Please see my post about the various kinds of coverage here:
[https://blog.foretellix.com/2016/12/23/verification-
coverage...](https://blog.foretellix.com/2016/12/23/verification-coverage-and-
maximization-the-big-picture/)

